# White Oak Armament NM uppers?



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Having this Ar has gotten me wanting to get back into shooting service rifle. I was thinking of the selling the RRA operator upper and getting the white oak, lots of people swear by them. Does anyone here know anything about them? Thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

My best bud whom is a gunsmith had a white oak for a few months. I don't know why but he ended selling it and buying an Olympic NM bbl. His AR can stack holes all day long at 300yds with factory 5.56 ammo. Im guessing the white oak wasn't very accurate? I can't really be sure though. I will ask him and get back to you.


----------



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

From what I've been reading about them they're good barrels. I would do exactly what you're thinking of doing


----------



## 224wby (Feb 1, 2013)

I live about 15 miles south of their shop. I do not have one myself but a good friend of mine does and his 200 yard groups with factory ammo are incredible - under 1 inch 5 shot groups.


----------



## Grey Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

Is this acceptable accuracy?



It isn't from a White Oak upper, just a White Oak barrel. The rest of it I put together myself. All three coins were shot at 100 yards on the same nasty day from a less than ideal rest.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2014)

...that's hilarious......


----------



## Grey Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

After looking at my post I may have come off sounding like a pompous smart aleck. I certainly didn't intend to sound that way. All I know is that I am happy with my White Oak Armament barrel.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

No need to apologize. Nice shooting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

Appologizing for what? You didn't do anything wrong. I didn't explain myself....like my earlier post said, my buddy sold his white oak bbl because he said it wasn't accurate...looks pretty damn accurate to me....hence why I thought it was hilarious.....


----------

